# php5-oci8 extension



## disp (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi

I'm installing a FreeBSD 8.1 webserver with Apache and PHP 5.3 and some of our applications need an Oracle DB connection. So I would like to install the php5-oci8 extension but I've just seen it has been deleted in PHP 5.3.2 and more. I've read the comment "PHP dropped support for Oracle8 client library on the web page http://www.freshports.org/lang/php5 but I've not found similar information on the Official PHP website (http://fr2.php.net/manual/en/book.oci8.php).

So how can I establish connection with an Oracle Database with PHP 5.3? And has this extension been removed only on FreeBSD?

Thanks and regards

Florent


----------

